# What is the best way to archive an entire YouTube channel?



## PeteyCoffee (Jun 20, 2015)

The channel has about 300 videos. There are some lulz to be had but IMO not enough to make the person a lol cow... yet. Nevertheless, I think it's worth archiving.


----------



## cloudyys (Jun 22, 2015)

You could try throwing everything into a playlist then throw said playlist into something like atubecatcher (better software probably exists, but this is the only one I've ever used, and it can set up a queue for playlists).

To save yourself some time, you could do the youtube feature of putting all the uploads from a channel into one playlist (but with my testing it's always missing a few videos unless the channel is small).


----------



## Bertram (Jun 22, 2015)

4k Video Downloader can download playlists/channels, but you need the paid version to download more than 25 videos.


----------



## Yukarin (Jun 24, 2015)

DownThemAll for firefox could be useful, I haven't tried downloading every video on a youtube channel though. 
JDownloader, have not tried that, but I cannot assure if its safe.

There are probably alot of premium mass video downloader on the net some cost money, others are free. (Don't want to break any rules on stuff, but google helps)

For deleted videos. there are those chinese sites that mirrors the videos on youtube some has alphanumerical names and have the video mirrored even if the original video is deleted or set to private.


----------



## Le Bateleur (Jun 24, 2015)

The free edition of AnyVideoConverter is very good at jobs like this.



Spoiler: Free Software caveats



Usual "free software" caveats apply: use custom installation and make sure you untick/reject any bundled programs or toolbars. Also stay away from free trials of the "premium edition" etc.


As @cloudyys says, the first step is to make a playlist in YouTube of all the person of interest's vids. Then, just copy the playlist URL and paste it into AnyVideoConverter. It will parse the URL and start downloading the videos automatically. You can then convert them to a range of different formats, or leave them in the original format.

Once this is done you can reupload to YouTube or other video site, store them locally, or store them in the cloud with Mega, Dropbox etc.


----------



## DoshesToDoshes (Jul 9, 2015)

Personally, I use Freemake Video Downloader. Just copy their channel URL and let it download everything.


----------



## Whatisgoingon (Jan 10, 2019)

Hey, bump since I'd rather necro than make a new thread (and yes, I found this through Google). Anyone have a good solution for this? I have several channels, at least two of which are 200+ videos with under 1000 views I want to archive.


----------



## DoshesToDoshes (Jan 10, 2019)

Whatisgoingon said:


> Hey, bump since I'd rather necro than make a new thread (and yes, I found this through Google). Anyone have a good solution for this? I have several channels, at least two of which are 200+ videos with under 1000 views I want to archive.


In the few years since, I made an upgrade to JDownloader. Just tweak the settings to only pick up videos in the linkgrabber, copy and paste the channel URL, and you'll be able to archive the entire thing.


----------

